

Ask HN: Raleigh. I want to work at Red Hat - mangaroo

Thanks for clicking and please excuse my arrogance. Most of you are professionals and have better things to do than read about me. I&#x27;m a student in the area and I live on my own. I&#x27;d like to tell my parents I got a job at red hat. It&#x27;d be cool to work in the mailroom or something part time. All advice is appreciated
======
techjuice
Well the first step is to check out the jobs where you meet the requirements
for at [http://jobs.redhat.com/job-search-
results/](http://jobs.redhat.com/job-search-results/) in your area.

After you have a good feel for what they are looking for build your profile on
their site at [https://careers-
redhat.icims.com/connect?mobile=false&width=...](https://careers-
redhat.icims.com/connect?mobile=false&width=882&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-300&jun1offset=-240)

If you do not see something in your area look into the remote positions they
offer and ask about relocation which they might offer if you have what they
are looking for.

Who knows you might have something they are looking for and get a nice salary
and benefits with a job at Red Hat Inc. to take you to the next level.

~~~
mangaroo
I apologize if you may have seen this post yesterday as another user pointed
out. Thank you for your thought out reply. This is exactly what I was looking
for. I knew someone would have valuable information to share. HN simply never
disappoints.

------
mtmail
You submitted the same under a different username less than 24h ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9972580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9972580).
Resubmission is fine, I personally don't like the idea you created a new
account.

~~~
mangaroo
You're right. I'm sorry you had to read this twice! I stupidly assumed my post
went unnoticed and I didn't want to annoy people like you who are very careful
to pay attention to detail and have reason to think I am spamming the board
for personal gain. Thank you for your honesty, it's people like you who keep
this forum professional and fun for others. I will avoid doing this next time
I ask for help as a courtesy to readers like you who prefer using one account
and not two.

------
jonbaer
You should attend meetups @ Red Hat + network, ie:
[http://www.meetup.com/Raleigh-Red-Hat-User-
Group/](http://www.meetup.com/Raleigh-Red-Hat-User-Group/)

~~~
mangaroo
Thank you Jon and I apologize if you may have had to read my post twice as I
posted the same one yesterday under a different account. One reason I use this
website for questions like this is because of the users unique approach to
those questions. I had no idea that there were red hat meetups. This is a very
interesting approach, one that I never would have considered without first
asking HN. Thanks again.

